# Repaint frame



## perplex (Sep 22, 2011)

I have an older frame that needs repainting. Is there a company in Mercer county area is worth using?


----------



## MojoHamuki (Feb 20, 2009)

Chelsea Bicycles

They paint frames. I haven't used them as I've never had a frame painted. But one the few places I was easily able to find when I thought I was going to.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Tom Kellogg at Spectrum Cycles | The Perfect Bike Does Not Exist Until We Build it for You. isn't too far from you and worth the trip.


----------



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

Tom Kellog does a masterful job! You should seriously consider him.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Contact Michael at Wheelfine Imports in Lambertville, I don't personally have experience with him painting but he is next door to you.


----------



## perplex (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------

